# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشاهده فایل های php یونیکد در سی پنل

## sasan_22

با سلام
فایل های php در سی پنل بنده هست که زمانیکه باز میکنم با اشکال یا با اعداد نشون داده میشن. تمام یونیکد ها رو هم تست کردم ولی اونچه که برنامه نویس نوشته دیگه قابل رویت نیست. چ کنم تا ادیت کنم فایل رو؟ فقط یه حلقه باید پاک کنم همین! :ناراحت:

----------


## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان


@nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی


@searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)
@infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------

